# need info re:  Tracfone



## JaniceM (May 12, 2020)

I have Safelink Wireless- customer service is difficult and their phones are too expensive, so after I learned they're owned by Tracfone I bought my last phone from the Tracfone website.  

The problem:  as all the reasonably-priced phones on the Tracfone site state a plan purchase is required, I need assistance from customer service to do what I did the last time:  buy a phone through their website, and have it connect to Safelink when I receive it.  
However, I've been checking the site often for a week or so, and the live chat feature isn't working.  I don't know if they're just busy, or discontinued the feature altogether.  Would anyone here know, and/or have advice?


----------



## Don M. (May 12, 2020)

I suspect that Tracfone, like so many other companies, is having excessive amounts of Online activity, and fewer customer service reps working during this virus crisis.  I just did a quick check at the tracfone web-site, and got an immediate "chat" portal....they also have an 800 number listed under their contact page....800-867-7183....give that a try.


----------



## JaniceM (May 12, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I suspect that Tracfone, like so many other companies, is having excessive amounts of Online activity, and fewer customer service reps working during this virus crisis.  I just did a quick check at the tracfone web-site, and got an immediate "chat" portal....they also have an 800 number listed under their contact page....800-867-7183....give that a try.


Well, the icon and info is there for the chat, but I don't see any option for using it. 
I prefer the chat over calling.


----------



## JaniceM (May 13, 2020)

Finally got it taken care of.


----------

